# Dye sub, sublimation, full print,allover print



## Tairock (Jul 23, 2012)

Okay so I want to get dye sublimation tee done I need a small order preferably 18-24 front and back if possible. I want to know where I can get it done whats the avg price to get that order done?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Google s&k mfg sublimation. skdave is a forum member. Best I know of.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Where in the world are you, and do you want someone local to do the job for you, or anyone worldwide who can get you the best price?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

Tairock message me. I love sublimation. good luck uncletee.


----------



## Tairock (Jul 23, 2012)

pisquee said:


> Where in the world are you, and do you want someone local to do the job for you, or anyone worldwide who can get you the best price?


sorry lol Im located in PG county MD and anyone who can get the best price


----------



## Tairock (Jul 23, 2012)

Everyone has been msged


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Tairock (Jul 23, 2012)

Rodney said:


> :: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


Thank you sorry


----------

